# 24mm seatpost



## rossrobot (23 Aug 2010)

Hi,
Fixing up an old Raleigh Olympus and need a longer 24mm seatpost, but a quick look on google suggests that these are super rare. 
Hopefully somebody here may be able to help. Brighton based, but happy to pay whatever postage needed. 
Thanks.


----------

